# antagonist groupings



## Vlar (Feb 20, 2006)

The routine I'm following is calling for antagonist groupings.



> Weeks 2,4,6 and 8 are to be performed as antagonist training. Every session consists of six exercises so antagonist training is simple; all you have to do is perform three antagonist exercise groupings during each workout. For instance, perform quads/hams, chest/back, and biceps/triceps exercise pairings for the recommended sets and reps.
> 
> Example: Do one set for chest, then one for back, then another for chest, etc. Then move on to the next pairing, like quads/hams or biceps/triceps.



Sounds simple enough but it can also be kind of confusing when I start to consider what antagonistic to shoulders and such. Also another factor is the gym I work out can get very busy and even though I perfected by growl and 'dont care attititude to claim the equipment I'm currently using.. I'm just not scary enough to lay claim to two peices of equipment and get away with it  

So i'm looking for advise on groupings using a single piece of equpment and also critique (or blessing) on my choices coming up...

Here's what I planned for the next few workouts..
*Workout*
A1 (Pecs) DB Bench Press
A2 (back) DB One Arm Rows
B1 (Quads) Back Squats
B2 (Hams/Back) Deadlifts
C1 (Triceps) Pushdowns 
C2 (back/biceps) Pullups 

*Workout*
A1 (Back) Pullups (wide, sup)
A2 (Quads) Front Squats
B1 (Deltoids) BB Standing Shoulder Press
B2 (Lower Back/Hams) Power Cleans
C1 (Chest) DB Declined Press
C2 (Triceps) Tricep Extensions

*Workout*
A1 (Quads) Back Squats
A2 (Hams/Lower Back) Good Mornings
B1 (Upper Back) Upright Rows
B2 (Chest) BB Bench Press
C1 (Upper Back) Cable Rows
C2 (Triceps) Tricep Pushdowns


----------



## P-funk (Feb 20, 2006)

Vlar said:
			
		

> Here's what I planned for the next few workouts..
> *Workout*
> A1 (Pecs) DB Bench Press
> A2 (back) DB One Arm Rows
> ...


*Why row and do pressdowns?  Again, this is not antagonistic.

Also, you have all horizontal pressing and no vertical pressing.  What about overhead presses superset with pull ups/downs??
*


----------



## Vlar (Feb 20, 2006)

awesome, an eye opener for me

Ok.. i'm understanding.. I need to look at the groupings more so than just muscle areas but also on the push/pull and vertical/horizontal differences as well.

Workout 1: I can see getting an adjustable incline bench, dropping it down for the presses and raiseing slightly for the bilatterals.. good point.  Not clear on the difference between the RDL and regular.. will look into it.

Workout 2: heh.. yea not looking at it the right way. 

Workout 3: Good point on saving the back for good mornings. I chose the upright row because I figured I could use the same barbell that I used for the bench press.  I could substitute one-arms and use the same bench. Like the idea of overhead presses with pull ups/downs. 

need to be some more thought into horiz/vert pressing combos... maybe a chart will help.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 20, 2006)

Vlar said:
			
		

> need to be some more thought into horiz/vert pressing combos... maybe a chart will help.



antagonists are the opposing muscle groups to the agonists (the prime movers) of an exercise.  Lets say, overhead press works chest, shoulders, tris.  those the agonists.  the antagonists (opposing musculature) would me lats, biceps, etc...

so here are your antagonists:

overhead press- pull down/up
chest press- row
bicep- tricep
squat- SLDL (quad- hamstring)

if we are looking single joint:
lateral raise, front raise, or scaption (my choice out of the three)- pull over
leg ext- leg curl
fly- rev. fly


----------



## Vlar (Feb 20, 2006)

thanks for the advise on this.. 

if I start to try to manage in horiz/vert as well it gets a bit crazy for me so I think for now this revision should do the trick and be more in line with the goal of the workouts

*Workout*
A1 (Chest/Push) DB Bench Press
A2 (back/Pull) DB Lying Bench Rows
B1 (Quads/Push) Back Squats
B2 (Hams/Pull) SLDL
C1 (Triceps/Push) Pushdowns
C2 (biceps/Pull) Standing Curls

*Workout*
A1 (Chest/Push) Dips
A2 (Back/Pull) Pullups (wide, sup)
B1 (Quads/Push) Lunges
B2 (Hams/Pull) Hyperextension
C1 (Deltoids/Push) BB Standing Shoulder Press
C2 (UpperBack/Pull) Cable Rear Pulldown

*Workout*
A1 (Quads/Push) Front Squats
A2 (Hams/Pull) Good Mornings
B1 (Chest/Push) BB Bench Press
B1 (Back/Pull) Bent Over Rows
C2 (Triceps/Push) Tricep Extensions
C2 (Biceps/Pull) BB Preacher Curls


----------



## P-funk (Feb 20, 2006)

Vlar said:
			
		

> thanks for the advise on this..
> 
> if I start to try to manage in horiz/vert as well it gets a bit crazy for me so I think for now this revision should do the trick and be more in line with the goal of the workouts
> 
> ...




better....change the rear pulldown to a pulldown in the front (since to the rear is not the safest option) and you are good to go.


----------



## Vlar (Feb 20, 2006)

cool  

hey..


> 5. A good program performed poorly is worthless. A shitty program done with a ton of effort is worth a lot. But when you get a good program and a ton of effort, the results can be amazing.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 20, 2006)

Vlar said:
			
		

> cool
> 
> hey..




quoting cosgrove on me??


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 20, 2006)

I like the looks of that program.  That is going to be brutal.  There is this guy at my gym who does trisets with big compounds.  The other day he was doing this:

Back Squats
Pullups
Handstand Push-ups

He rested maybe 10-15 seconds in between.  I'm thinking about doing that after I finish with this powerlifting competition in April.  That kind of shit is great for conditioning.


----------

